# صور حديثة للبابا مع اقواله



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

جمال جدا يا روكا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الصور والاقوال 

يستحقوا التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2009)

*الصور جمييلة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرا يا روكا


لمجهودك الرائع


ربنا يباركك


موضوع يستحق التقييم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

الله حلوين بجد

والصور بعضها جديد عليا

وعسل اخر صورة وهو صغنن و مكلضم كدا هههههههههههه​


----------



## H O P A (4 يونيو 2009)

*بجد صور حلوة ,,, و كمان الاقوال جميلة اوي ,,, 

تسلم ايدك علي التصميمات ,,,*​


----------



## emadhakim (4 يونيو 2009)

صور جميلة جدا و اقوال رائعة


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

صور روووووووووووووووعة يا روكا

تشكرات 

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (5 يونيو 2009)

بجد روووووووووعة يا قمر 
بجد حلوين اوووووووى
وانا بموت فية اصلا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*حلويييين جداااااااااا
ميرسى ليكى يا حبى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا روكا
على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
وتعب محبتك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*عنجد روووووووووووووعة كتير
اقوال حكيمة 
مرسي يا روكا ...
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

*صور جميلة يا روكا *
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا  يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا روكا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*مررررررررررررسيه ليك يا كوكو
اسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك
ومرسيه علي التقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الصور جمييلة
> تسلم ايديكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرررررسيه سندريلا
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> الف شكرا يا روكا
> 
> 
> لمجهودك الرائع
> ...



*مرررررررسيه ليك يا جوجو
اسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك
ومرسيه علي التقييم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله حلوين بجد
> 
> والصور بعضها جديد عليا
> 
> وعسل اخر صورة وهو صغنن و مكلضم كدا هههههههههههه​



*مرسيه يا فروشة يا قمر
ههههههههههههههه
نورتي يا فروشة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

h o p a قال:


> *بجد صور حلوة ,,, و كمان الاقوال جميلة اوي ,,,
> 
> تسلم ايدك علي التصميمات ,,,*​



*مرسيه ليك هوبا
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> صور جميلة جدا و اقوال رائعة



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك عماد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صور روووووووووووووووعة يا روكا
> 
> تشكرات
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك



*مرررررررسيه لمرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> بجد روووووووووعة يا قمر
> بجد حلوين اوووووووى
> وانا بموت فية اصلا
> يسوع يباركك​



*مرررررررسيه لمرورك بوني
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *حلويييين جداااااااااا
> ميرسى ليكى يا حبى
> ربنا يباركك​*



*مرسيه يا حبي
نورتني وشرفتيني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا روكا
> على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
> وتعب محبتك
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسيه لمرورك وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *عنجد روووووووووووووعة كتير
> اقوال حكيمة
> مرسي يا روكا ...
> الرب يباركك​*



*مررررررسيه يا روز
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *صور جميلة يا روكا *
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا  يبارك حياتك*​



*مرررررسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة جوجو​*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (12 يونيو 2009)

صور جميله 
مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

الصور جميلة 
مرسي


----------



## mera97 (16 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور

وبجد عجبونى جدا

تسلم ايدكى

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*مرسيه يا كوك
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


>



*مرسيه ليكي يا مامتي
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور جميله
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك عماد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> الصور جميلة
> مرسي



*مرسيه يا تينا 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

mera97 قال:


> *ميرسى جدا على الصور
> 
> وبجد عجبونى جدا
> 
> ...



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشراكتك الجميلة​*


----------



## vetaa (16 يونيو 2009)

*قد ايه حلوين
وكلامه كله حكم 
ربنا يحفظه يارب

ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *قد ايه حلوين
> وكلامه كله حكم
> ربنا يحفظه يارب
> 
> ...



*مررررسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة يا فتوت​*


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*مرسيه مامتي نورتي الموضوع:Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا ومقولات البابا رائـــــــــــــــــعة 
ميرسى يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2009)

VENA* قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا ومقولات البابا رائـــــــــــــــــعة
> ميرسى يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*مرسيه يا فينا 
نورتي يا قمر:Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------

